# Photo Tutorial - Removal Of 50l Keg Spears



## domonsura (15/5/07)

Hi,
Well I had occasion to have to remove the spear from a CUB *style* keg today, and since this can be a slightly frustrating process, I thought I would take some pics to help others out. Please note that I said CUB *style* keg, _not an actual CUB keg_. This particular one is a generic un-named keg from Europe. I do not condone theft or conversion of brewery owned kegs, it's a crime, and there are legal ways to obtain kegs even if they are few and far between. The breweries DO prosecute those they find in possession of stolen kegs.
You will need;
A ball point hammer or other similar thing to depress the outlet ball.
A supermarket shopping bag or rag etc.
A large pair of pliers.







Lets start with the untouched keg. Most likely the keg will still be under pressure from what was previously in it. This pressure will at best make a mess when you try to release it, or at worst can be hazardous sending beer/dust and crap everywhere. Wear some goggles just to be on the safe side. 





What you will need is a largish ball point hammer to depress the ball in the middle of the coupler connection to release the pressure. This will obviously expel gas, but it will most likely expel stale beer as well, this is where the plastic bag comes in.
.





Take the hammer, and place the ball end on the ball in the coupler.
Cover the hammer and the entire keg outlet with the plastic bag.
Slowly depress hammer to depress the ball. You should hear gas being expelled, probably quickly followed by beer. DON'T PRESS TOO HARD TO BEGIN WITH. There may be quite a bit of pressure in the keg, you don;t want to let it all out at once, you want to do it carefully and slowly so you don't make too much mess.





OK, now the pressure is off, you can look at removing the spear. You will notice a small sir-clip just inside the rim of the coupler. One end of the sirclip will be angled one way, and the other will be angled the other way, Take a sharp object and gently lever the end between the wall of the inlet and the sirclip to get the end away from the edge, out of the holding slot and up.









You can then gently lever the rest of the sirclip out, but take care as this is spring steel, and may pop out as you get over halfway out. Put this to one side. If you are putting this back together (ie, just taking apart for cleaning) you WILL need it.












Now the spear is held in place by some lugs inside the neck of the keg, it will need to be turned clockwise as you look it from above. Spread the jaws of your pliers out, till they sit behind the lugs of the spear, and turn clockwise. This may be a little difficult to turn, and can be assisted by a couple of *light* _taps_ with the hammer on the *pliers* and not the coupler lugs themselves. You damage the lugs, and the coupler may not fit/seal properly when you've put it back together. Remember that this is not a brute force thing, if it has to be forced, something is not right.


----------



## domonsura (15/5/07)

The entire spear assembly will turn roughly 180 degrees, and can then be lifted out.












And you can get in there and clean it or do whatever you needed to do that required the removal of the spear. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## blackbock (15/5/07)

I can't imagine why anyone on here would want to do that...


----------



## blackbock (15/5/07)




----------



## Darren (15/5/07)

domonsura said:


> The entire spear assembly will turn roughly 180 degrees, and can then be lifted out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wish I saw your post 10 years ago.

cheers

Darren


----------



## oldbugman (15/5/07)

read carefully pumpy.


----------



## Pumpy (15/5/07)

OldBugman said:


> read carefully pumpy.



Yes it is an interesting Post OBM I have copied the pics 
Pumpy


----------



## domonsura (15/5/07)

Nothing illegal going on here Pumpy. This keg was legally purchased from a local brewery owner. I'n not that kind of bloke


----------



## Tony (15/5/07)

i know a better way.

get a tookeys keg and do it in 3 seconds with a pair of pliers.

push down, grip, twist, release and unscrew.

too easy.

good idea for those out there wanting to do this.

good work.

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (15/5/07)

domonsura said:


> Nothing illegal going on here Pumpy. This keg was legally purchased from a local brewery owner. I'n not that kind of bloke



I know I just jealous I cant lift a fifty litre full ally keg into the fridge any more  

Pumpy


----------



## domonsura (15/5/07)

lol Pumpy, me neither. I think we both need walk in chillers....


----------



## lokpikn (15/5/07)

They are good instructions and well worth taking note off i know i have.

It took me a while to find these instructions with pics to see how it is done..


Well done domonsura and keep up the good work

A1+


----------



## Kai (15/5/07)

Great walkthrough but I'd like to emphasise one point... even if you think you've depressurised your keg, don't lean over it while unscrewing. A spear between the eyes wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Andyd (15/5/07)

Another trick...

Instead of covering the fitting to avoid a beer shower...

Tip the keg on its side and depress the seal - this will (if the keg's empty) tilt the end of the spear out of the liquid, so all you get out is gas.

Significantly less messy Dom!

Andy


----------



## domonsura (15/5/07)

You bloody legend Andy!! Lateral thinking what......and yes ABSOLUTELY kai, I agree, * no lean over spear just in case....*


----------



## krusty182 (16/5/07)

Another quick note regarding working with circlips and other spring steel parts: Be careful with them and try to work in an environment where you can find them if you do happen to accidently lose control of one.

They don't call them Jeesus Clips in industry for nothing: When they escape it's a case of "Jeesus! Where did that go"
:lol:


----------



## ozpowell (16/5/07)

Thanks domonsura.

I've been toying with the idea of perhaps converting one of these into a kettle. I'm currently using a 35L SS pot, which is barely large enough for a full boil, but I have to be really vigilant to prevent boilovers.

Can anyone shed some light on where I might be able to source one of these beasts legally? And, it this option actually cheaper than buying a 50L commercial kitchen pot?

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## Andyd (16/5/07)

Andy's tip #2:

Before removing the Jusus Clips, drill a small (2mm) hole in each end of the clip, and use circlip pliers to remove the clip in a controlled fashion...

Andy


----------



## delboy (16/5/07)

thats a great tutorial .i was going to write more but then i deleted it > dont want to rave on  

del


----------



## devo (16/5/07)

domonsura said:


> Difficult to convert a keg into a kettle with the spear still in it.........





spear shmear...i did mine with it still in, you just release the pressure first, then cut the top off. 

That is unless you want to use the keg for kegging beer of course.


----------



## dafatdude (25/5/07)

Where can you buy big kegs like this?

Doesn't have to be in australia either, i'm interested.


----------



## bugwan (25/5/07)

dafatdude said:


> Where can you buy big kegs like this?
> 
> Doesn't have to be in australia either, i'm interested.



Buy? :lol:  h34r: 

There's plenty of debate as to whether the following advice is legal, but you can get them from scrap metal yards. Ring ahead to see if they have anything. If you're after a functioning keg (ie, something to act as a keg, rather than a kettle), you will have trouble getting a 50Ltr one like the one in this thread.

Grain and Grape in Melbourne import them from Germany - they used to be $120, but that was a while ago.


----------



## dafatdude (25/5/07)

Yeh looking for functional ones 

I wanted to obtain one legally, rather than do the old "snatch-and-grab" behind the local bottleshop.


----------



## The7 (7/1/08)

Hi folks, 


can anyone in adelaide tell me where they have gotten old kegs from?

I'm not necessarily after functioning ones, just trying to piece together some bits for some all grain brewing!

I tried paramount browns but they wont even let go the ones on the scrap pile


----------



## The7 (7/1/08)

found this thread  


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=16769


----------



## LethalCorpse (22/1/08)

It's possible that the ends of the circlip will both be angled out to prevent getting a pointy thing in there. In this case, take an angle grinder, and, very slowly, cut a vertical notch in the lip which is holding the circlip in place, about 45 degrees around from the gap in the circlip. Cut it down to level with the circlip, but don't cut into the circlip (at least, avoid it as much as possible). Once you've got it down to the same height as the circlip, the metal from the lip will have somewhat fused to the circlip. Don't worry about that, just stick a flat blade screwdriver where gap between the circlip and surround should be, and tap the back of it with the hammer. The fused metal will separate, and then you've got a screwdriver in behind the circlip, making it very easy to prise out. This method will make it a lot easier to get the circlip in and out later on if you're reusing the post.

There was a youtube video from a seppo brewer a while ago showing how to cut the top off the keg. His keg already had this notch in it, but not all of them do.


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/08)

is there a way to modify the spear/coupler assembly so that its easy to take off and buck back in? I know ive read a thread somewhere else on AHB about doing this but I think it was for a tooheys style keg? The thread talked about filing down pins and then it just twists out? 

Im guessing that theres probably no easy way and that using a coupler that can be reversed for cleaning/filling is the easiest way?


----------



## paul (25/1/08)

If the keg is a CUB style once youve got the snap ring out just take it and the keg down to CBC and get a circlip. Next time you want to remove it its an easy job with circlip pliers.


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/08)

CBC?


----------



## LethalCorpse (25/1/08)

The method I suggested makes it very easy to pop the circlip back in and out, provided you don't damage the clip too much in cutting the top of the ring.


----------



## tangent (25/1/08)

better to drill 2x small holes and use circlip pliers, that's what they're made for.


----------



## paul (25/1/08)

Yep. If you dont have a cbc locally go to a bearing and belt supplier.

I suggested a circlip as its a lot easier to remove and replace than the snap ring that they come with. It'll only cost a dollar or two to buy.


----------



## domonsura (25/1/08)

Consolidated Bearings Co in Melbourne ....I'm sure you can find a local one in the list below....

Sales at Sunshine West 174 Fairbairn Rd Sunshine West 3020 
Telephone: (03) 9313 2000 Fax: (03) 9313 2094

Airport West Cnr Matthews Ave & Victory Road, Airport West 3042 
Telephone: (03) 9338 2644 Fax: (03) 9330 2862 

Altona closed. Service via the following numbers 
Telephone: (03) 9313 2000 Fax: (03) 9313 2094

Bayswater Cnr London Dr & Dorset Road, Bayswater 3153 
Telephone: (03) 9762 3022 Fax: (03) 9762 3085 

Ballarat Cnr Grandlee Drive and Caravan St, Wendouree 3355
Telephone: (03) 5339 8319 Fax: (03) 5339 8315

Braeside 1/73 Malcolm Rd, Cnr Venture Way 3195
Telephone: (03) 9587 9401 Fax: (03) 9587 9548 

Campbellfield Unit 3, 1812-1826 Hume Hwy, Campbellfield 3061 
Telephone: (03) 9357 8822 Fax: (03) 9357 8878

Dandenong South Unit 2/ 30 Greens Road, Dandenong South 3175 
Telephone: (03) 9794 8511 Fax: (03) 9794 8384 

Geelong North 2/379 Thompsons Road, North Geelong 3215
Telephone: (03) 5278 9266 Fax: (03) 5277 9936 

Hastings Unit 1/2141 Frankston-Flinders Road, Hastings 3915 
Telephone: (03) 5979 4375 Fax: (03) 5979 4482 

Laverton closed. Service via the following numbers 
Telephone: 03) 9313 2000 Fax: (03) 9313 2094

Mildura 34 Seventh St Mildura Vic 3500

Telephone: (03) 5021 1366 Fax: (03) 5021 1399 

Notting Hill Unit 2 398 Ferntree Gully Road, Notting Hill 3168 
Telephone: (03) 9561 6400 Fax: (03) 9561 6434 

Thomastown 168 Mahoneys Road, Thomastown 3074 
Telephone: (03) 9460 4733 Fax: (03) 9460 8480 

West Heidelberg 637 Waterdale Road, West Heidelberg 3081 
Telephone: (03) 9459 0233 Fax: (03) 9459 8968


----------



## HKS (25/1/08)

I wouldn't even bother opening it. Just pull the torpedo valve/1way valve out of the beer out of your coupler. Fill it up with a mix of water and napisan/sodium percarbonate. Leave it overnight, then drain it out, turn it upside down, then flush it out with water for a while till you are satisfied its only fresh water coming out. Then turn it back over and put you sanitiser in, give it a good shake, then turn it back over and drain it out. Purge it with CO2. Its then ready to fill.

Or you could use a fish tank pump in say a 20L bucket with water and napisan/sodium percarbonate mix. Turn it on and leave it for say 30 minutes, then flush out and do as above.

You really don't need to open these kegs.

But if you really want to make them easier to open, then get one of these kits from kegman - Linky

Cheers


----------



## bluedog (2/2/08)

tangent is on the money.
I do have some decommisioned units, moded ready for what ever use you might have.


----------



## Jye (16/3/08)

Between the first and second pic you can see that the spear has lifted up 3-4mm and this should normally happen by itself because the sealing washer is compressed, but may have to be lifted manually if stuck. This has to happen otherwise it will not unscrew due to the notch that is visible in the third pic.

Dont ask me how long it took to discover this <_<


----------



## LethalCorpse (16/3/08)

Jye said:


> Dont ask me how long it took to discover this <_<


About as long as it took me to figure out it's a left hand thread?


----------



## manticle (22/8/09)

Ressurrecting an old thread so apologies. If converting my 100% legal and legally acquired keg to a boil pot, do I have to take out the spear before cutting? Following these steps but she won't budge.


----------



## porky (22/8/09)

No, you don't


----------



## manticle (22/8/09)

Thanks. Might save myself the bother then.


----------



## Cocko (23/8/09)

manticle said:


> Thanks. Might save myself the bother then.



Obvious, but thought it should be said - still fully de-pressurise! Even jam a nail or something in the ball to hold open while cutting...

2c.


----------



## manticle (23/8/09)

She's depressurised. First thing I did.

Cheers.


----------



## Cocko (23/8/09)

After a good hosing off I hope!  

Cheers


----------



## manticle (23/8/09)

Indeed. Actually first thing I did was open a beer and look for any tips on transforming kegs to kettles. Then hose, then depressurise, then open another beer, then try and remove the spear, then swear, then open another beer, then go inside and cook dinner.


----------



## absinthe (24/8/09)

a video i made ages ago


----------

